# Joined a Rescue Org.



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

I finally found a GSD rescue that works in my area and surrounding areas. They are based in another city but do "work" around Houston also.

I will not be able to foster at this time, due to multiple reasons, but I will be able to help in other areas as needed and as time permits.

There is one other rescue that I found but have not contacted yet. I figure if I can give up some free time by doing shelter pulls/evaluations, limited transport, temp foster, home evaluations, etc. then that is better than not helping at all. 

Seeing all these "urgent" dogs on here made my mind up, lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow~that is what I'd like to do...Good for you to do whatever you can to help these unlucky(soon to be lucky and loved)







pooches. I am gonna look into volunteering, slowly get into it as well!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

yea!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the post. I do rescue, but transport is as important, perhaps more so.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Thank you for volunteering with a local rescue. I would love to have more volunteer like you in my area to help me with reference checks and home evals. 

You are correct in that every little thing helps and no offer is too small. I am sure the rescue appreciates the help.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

"Thank you for volunteering with a local rescue. I would love to have more volunteer like you in my area to help me with reference checks and home evals." 

Wow, I would think you would get more offers for that type of volunteering rather than fostering. Like with people like me, who's situation does not allow fostering currently, but has a bit of extra time to help in other ways. Perhaps people are not aware they can help in a different manner?

I was shocked that they actually needed help with those things.


----------

